# First Video



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Finally remembered to finish a video from early january. Sorry for the poor quality, as usual youtube killed it.





I've got more somewhere to maybe make up another video. The whole 1gb/10 min rule sucks for youtube though.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I got my taken down for using copyrighted music like yours has, good vid though and I do like the song.
looks like you got some commercial work thier. You take it easy on the 1/2 ton like I do, no need to beat on it.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Mark - great video.. really nice work as well



topdj;720452 said:


> I got my taken down for using copyrighted music like yours has, good vid though and I do like the song.
> looks like you got some commercial work thier. You take it easy on the 1/2 ton like I do, no need to beat on it.


it seems the folks at youtube dont like acdc becasue they left it on my video as well
ive been having that problem too.. they offer you to replace with thier boring audio or mute it out.
try google video or photobucket might have better luck there


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

good video mark . looks like got all your bugs worked out this winter:salute: *knock on wood*


----------



## Smith2287 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice video there man, I need to get a set of wings for my plow. I do a lot where there are cars on both sides and I angle away from the cars on both sides creating a big pile in the middle. Then it takes about 10 passes to clean it completly because larger piles just fall of my 8' plow.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

good video atleats it wasnt country music


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice Vid...

Don't you just love them wings...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

topdj;720452 said:


> I got my taken down for using copyrighted music like yours has, good vid though and I do like the song.
> looks like you got some commercial work thier. You take it easy on the 1/2 ton like I do, no need to beat on it.


Last winter when my truck did work I plowed much larger lots. This year all my stuff is pretty small. For a beefed up 1/2ton the thing does great. Put about 2100 miles on this winter with the plow hanging off the front.



mike psd;720519 said:


> good video mark . looks like got all your bugs worked out this winter:salute: *knock on wood*


Everything has been going great this winter. No problems yet besides hydraulic fluid in my plow that was a bit to thick so it was slow for the first lot. Got plow fluid in it now and it's all better. (knock on wood)



PLOWMAN45;720522 said:


> good video atleats it wasnt country music


It started out with country music 



BladeScape;720585 said:


> Nice Vid...
> 
> Don't you just love them wings...


The wings are great. The only downside is that my blade doesn't backdrag or scrape as well with them on. It still does ok but without the wings I can get right to the pavement almost everywhere that isn't very packed down. They sure make lots much easier that you have to keep snow away from cars. I bent my drivers side one a while ago so I've been running a few storms without them, not as bad as I was expecting but still a little more frusterating.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice video mark and real nice work also bud*


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

can you get pic how you rig camera on door?

try get video when I plow. not good. it shake but it was tape to top of dashboard.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;721276 said:


> can you get pic how you rig camera on door?
> 
> try get video when I plow. not good. it shake but it was tape to top of dashboard.


It's actually mounted on the outside edge of my drivers side mirror. I have a peice of velcro there and a piece of velcro on the bottom of my camera head.

Here is what I'm using for a camera: http://www.vio-pov.com/

I also have a couple peices of velcro on my motocross helmet and am going to put a few more peices on spots on my truck and atv.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

nickplowing1972;721273 said:


> *nice video mark and real nice work also bud*


Thanks Nick. One thing I don't like about my wings is they don't let my blade scrape well enough. But they do help control run off which is nice. I don't mind plowing without them I just have to make a few extra passes to clean everything up. I try do very neat work, I plow everything as if it was my own lot/driveway. Had a friend riding along one time who had been riding with another friend for a while and they kept asking "are you done yet??" "so and so would have just left that, they would have left that also, are we done yet!?"


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice video Mark, good job. i think it came out good. It looks like you can use a V there. I have a 14 min video that i took, Youtube wont let me upload it. i think there is a problem with the file, the video editor wont let me upload it either. keep the vids coming.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Quality SR;721483 said:


> Nice video Mark, good job. i think it came out good. It looks like you can use a V there. I have a 14 min video that i took, Youtube wont let me upload it. i think there is a problem with the file, the video editor wont let me upload it either. keep the vids coming.


Youtube only allows 1gb or 10 minute limit.This one was originally 14 minutes because I included more of the lot and the lot on the otherside of the building.

Now that I look back I shoulda kept my boss rt3 mount that I sold to RBRONKEMA GTFD (sp?). Would have liked to put a 7.6v with wings on my truck but I found my plow setup complete from GLS and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Mark13;721496 said:


> Youtube only allows 1gb or 10 minute limit.This one was originally 14 minutes because I included more of the lot and the lot on the otherside of the building.
> 
> Now that I look back I shoulda kept my boss rt3 mount that I sold to RBRONKEMA GTFD (sp?). Would have liked to put a 7.6v with wings on my truck but I found my plow setup complete from GLS and couldn't pass it up.


I have taken 3 videos on my camera and uploaded it on youtube. The plowing video for some reason isnt uploading on youtube. it says something like corrupted file or something. It says the same thing on the editing program, who knows. Ill see if i can take another one tonight.

it is not a bad set up. This is my first year using the v and it kicks a**. It literally cuts time in half for me.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

nice, what storm was the footage from?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;721524 said:


> nice, what storm was the footage from?


Ummm, the first one after new years I think. Somewhere around the 6th or 7th maybe.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice video!!! and man i love that camera, but 700$ is a little steep for a helmet cam. O well what u going to do the whole chop and edit right there with the hand held screen is pretty cool though. Keep the videos coming.
p.s. take a shot from the lift arm they are awesome


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice video!!! and man i love that camera, but 700$ is a little steep for a helmet cam. O well what u going to do the whole chop and edit right there with the hand held screen is pretty cool though. Keep the videos coming.
p.s. take a shot from the lift arm they are awesome


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;721561 said:


> Nice video!!! and man i love that camera, but 700$ is a little steep for a helmet cam. O well what u going to do the whole chop and edit right there with the hand held screen is pretty cool though. Keep the videos coming.
> p.s. take a shot from the lift arm they are awesome


I was able to get that camera through our friends bike shop for a nice discount. If I had to pay retail I wouldn't have it.

I edited my video with adobe premiere pro. Didn't mess with any of the software it came with or the buttons on the camera, just set it to record, tossed the main body of it on the dash with the cord out the window, and left it until I was done with the lot.

Edit, the lift arm is a good idea but I'm not sure how good the perspective on everything would be, one minute it sees the sky and the next it's starring at the top of the blade and the ground that's withing 4ft infront of the blade then sky again, etc.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya that's true i saw it on another video but it was the sky and then the ground like you mentioned. If you don't mind me asking how much did u pay for the camera because its a pretty sweet little set up


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;721598 said:


> Ya that's true i saw it on another video but it was the sky and then the ground like you mentioned. If you don't mind me asking how much did u pay for the camera because its a pretty sweet little set up


I've got $550 into it, camera, couple of mounts, and an 8gb sd card. It's a fun toy, the video quality out of it is much much better then what it appears as on youtube. Check viopov's site (somewhere in another post above) for better quality video's.


----------

